# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Realizamos Estudios de Prospección Geoeléctrica  SEV para la perforación de pozos de agua

## c28_geo

La Prospeccion Geolectrica Es una  técnica geofísica que se utiliza para la localización de aguas subterráneas  en calidad y posibles caudales, para ser utilizadas para riego, consumo  animal, consumo humano, uso industrial,  etc.para ubicar los mejores puntos con mayor caudal.
La interpretación en gabinete de los resultados de los trabajos de campo mediante la utilización de programas computarizados, sumados a conocimientos y antecedentes hidrogeológicos de la zona, permiten determinar los mejores lugares para la realización de las  perforaciones de Pozos  
Consultas y Asesoramiento   c28_geo@hotmail.com 
962205461  
013246115 
christian Nuñez 
Asesor en Aguas SubterraneasTemas similares: PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS TUBULARES SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS Pozos de agua Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

----------

